# Problem with 1 inch bar spacing?



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

My rats keep escaping from my cage. The bar spacing is 1 inch wide.

My cage:









I have been looking at getting a new cage and have looked at the pictures online. Many people have Ferret Nation cages which I have heard to be reliable. Something I have noticed about them was that they have 1 inch bar spacing like my cage, but the bars are just sideways. I was wondering if anyone has ever had a problem with their rats escaping through these bars? Is it only the horizontal bars that rats seem to get out through, or if i get one of these cages, will i still have the same problem? ???

Example:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Are your rats adults ?? if they are not adults yet they should stop escaping but till then the cage upgrade would be nothing but awesomeness for the rats. Something you can try is getting this small square wireing it's like chicken wire but not that funky shape. You can get it from HomeDepot and you can just zip tie the wiring to the outside of the cage. I did this to one of my cages way back when, when I had a bunch of rattie babies that had not been weaned yet that kept escaping lol.


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

My rats were born at the end of August or early September so they should be approximately 6 months old now. They look full grown to me, but they could still grow a bit more. They are girls so they should not get extremely big to begin with..
I just thought getting a new cage that could stop against escaping would be good so that even if i get new rats, I do not have to cover the cage each time they can escape.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

The critter nation has 1/2" bar spacing if you like the ferret nation. I have the same problem with my girls, 1" is too big and they can get out


----------

